# Here's the information you've all been waiting for!



## crackrbaby (Nov 3, 2013)

Purchasepeptides Announcement


*As of November 1**[SUP]st[/SUP]** ergopep will begin doing business as *purchasepeptides.com*.*
First and foremost this move was made in the customer?s best interest. With all the emerging peptide suppliers that are coming and going we felt that we should rise above the rest and merge two top name peptide suppliers to form one TOP NOTCH company. 


How does this affect purchasepeptides customers?  *Positively!* The only difference you will see is additional product lines (I?ll get to this later) being added to the site, as well as new innovative products which we will also discuss later.  The ordering process stays the same.


How does this affect ergopep customers? *Positively!* You will see a bit of a change on your end. First of all, all traffic that goes to ergopep.com will be redirected to purchasepeptides. com so either domain name will land you in the same place.  Some of you maybe or some may not be familiar with purchasepeptides.  Purchasepeptides was formed in March 2011 and since our inception we?ve grown to be a well-known name in the industry.  We have processed just about 35,000 orders since we opened.  Our customer service and turnaround times are second to none.  As far as quality of products, I don?t know of another company who does as much third party testing as us. On a routine basis we have our peptides tested over and over thru a board certified physician who has contacts at a Major University here in the USA to make sure that the manufacturers we are dealing with are providing you with nothing but the best in quality products.  We have a strict NO DISCUSSION ON HUMAN USE POLICY. If you send us emails pertaining to human use you will be banned no questioned ask. If you try to order again you will receive and email prompt explaining the situation. As far as the website, ordering online is simple and convenient. You enjoy complete privacy, and can order any time 24x7. Our shopping cart is completely secured using the latest SSL technology, and we protect your information with the highest standards in privacy assurance. If you would like to obtain additional information on the company you can visit our about us section at purchasepeptides.com. We all look forward to helping you with your future needs.


*Introducing our PREMIUM LINE of peptides!*  These peptides are guaranteed to be made with American Raw Materials. _?Hold on wait a second!!! I thought you sold American made peptides??_ We do. The current vendor we use is headquartered here in the USA but many American companies use RAW materials that come from other countries. This will not be the case with our new PREMIUM LINE every product will be guaranteed to be made with USA raw materials.  There isn?t another company in the industry that I know of that?s offering their customers two lines of peptides for their testing needs. Nor am I aware of many who use American Raw Materials. We are giving the customer the option because so many believe that better quality raw products are made right here in the USA. All raw materials, seals, vials, labels, boxes and equipment are procured from US manufacturers. The laboratory exceeds FDA regulations for class 1A laboratories. No short cuts are taken, this ensures quality products at an economic price for your research studies and trials. Most importantly these products are some of the best money can buy.  Once again the _Raw Materials_ are purchased in the USA from 3 American based companies that produce rare amino acids, resins and solvents required for peptide production. You can view the current PREMIUM LINE here at http://www.purchasepeptides.com/premium-peptides-with-usa-raws/. 


*This month?s NEW PRODUCT announcement for* purcahsepeptides.com* customers*. (we are expecting delivery the first week of Nov.)   


*Follistatin:*  Follistatin is being studied for its role in regulation of muscle growth in mice, as an antagonist to myostatin (also known as GDF-8, a TGF superfamily member) which _inhibits_ excessive muscle growth. Lee & McPherron demonstrated that inhibition of GDF-8, either by genetic elimination (knockout mice) or by increasing the amount of follistatin, resulted in greatly increased muscle mass.[3][4] In 2009, research with macaque monkeys demonstrated that regulating follistatin via gene therapy also resulted in muscle growth and increases in strength. This research paves the way for human clinical trials, which are hoped to begin in the summer of 2010 on Inclusion body myositis.[5]A study has also shown that increased levels of follistatin, by leading to increased muscle mass of certain core muscular groups, can increase life expectancy in cases of spinal muscular atrophy (*SMA*) in animal models.[6]It is also being investigated for its involvement in polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS), though there is debate as to its direct role in this infertility disease.  Follistatin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## flood (Nov 3, 2013)

Are the site issues?
I tried to register there, I was recommended. 
Can people by araomasin there for research?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 3, 2013)

this is excellent news


----------

